# Halkidiki, Greece



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Halkidiki is one of the main summer resorts in Greece.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice enough !


----------



## UrbanCyclop (Jun 13, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

pure magic!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Yet another unrivalled piece of Greece. 
Unbelievable.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing pics!


----------

